# Globular springtail



## macro junkie (May 13, 2008)

Family Bourletiellidae


----------



## pedro92 (May 13, 2008)

Great Pic. Im so amazed at your macro shots. Keep up the amazing work


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 13, 2008)

That thing is awesome, looks almost like a rabbit!


----------



## macro junkie (May 14, 2008)

bloody tiny they are..really hard to shoot..they dont call them springtails for nothing..these guys can jump better than flees.


----------

